# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Poezi për të uruar ditëlindjen

## miska

Dua te gjej vargje poezi per ditlindje per te uruar dike te dashur....
qe eshte larg meje.....
dicka si -Ditlindja yte pa  mu..
ose te pakten vetem urime ditlindjen...

----------


## e panjohura

Ne mengjes heret u zgjova
Athua dicka me zgjoj
Mu kujtua dashuria ime
Ditlindjen do festoj!

Do te doja te jem piruni
Ne dore te me mbash
A thua kjo me zgjoj nga gjumi
Pasten qe ta hash!

Kur qirinjet te i fikesh
N'deshire me fut dhe mua
Jam une e dashura jote
Qe me shpirt te dua!

Me shpirt e me zemer
Te uroj shendet
Lumturia e gezimi
Te prifshin per jete!

Urimin ruaje mire
Po te lutem shum
Kur me nuk do te jem
T'kujtohet qe te dashta SHUM!

----------


## miska

*Urime tqoft ditlindja baby ty pa mu* 

Urime tqoft ditlindja baby ty pa mu
Dije se ende un ty shum te duu.
Dita ma e madhe per ty une sjom me ty 
Po du met pa edhe niher tu m'kqyr en sy.

T'verteten tu munu ka une me shty 
Tash po kom qef qat koh me mujt mrapa me kthy.
T'verteten tu munu ka une me shty 
Tash po kom qef qat koh me mujt mrapa me kthy.

Fjalt um mlidhen n'zemer e n'trup tem kallzohen 
Permes zonit tem shum larg tash dergohen. 
Deri atje kur ti me tjeter kon tash je 
A mendon najher se dikend dikur vet e le.

Ti mu mle tash mos u kthe 
Kto fjal qe ti thash mo perpara mos I nje.
Qysh ja kom nis per ty urimin po perfundoj 
Urime Ditlindjen pa mu jet t'gjat te deshiroj ! 

Sod e shoh ni dat me rendsi n'kalendar 
Qe ajo dat shum shpejt zemren ma ka marr 
Dita e tmerrshme nata e merzitshme 
Zemra jeme qan per jeten ton t'dhimshme..


Pse jo si dikur bashk me festu 
Pse je n'krah tjetrit pse sje me mu 
Perballem me vetveten por nuk kam fuqi 
Se emri yt eshte gjithmone tek un edhe pse sjam me ty.

Ti sod po festoon per ni vit ma shum 
E une tu mendu per ty po mbes pa gjum 
Rri I ulur me askend smund te bisedoj 
Kot kam bler dhuraten e skam kujt tja dergoj. 

Ditlindjet e tua me rend po vijn e shkojn 
Ato vite kur jem kon bash ti kujtojm 
Se shum sene me ty I perjetova n'ket jet 
E tash u harruan sikur me djeg ni flet.

Rri e pres nje dit qe te kthehesh tek une 
E pres at dit nuk dua azgje me shum 
Tash jeta jem ndryshoj ska jet normale 
Nganjeher dua t'vi qe te kerkoj falje.

Tash tash je me tjetrin tjetrit I thu tdu 
Urime Ditlindjen jeto jeten pa mu 

Urime tqoft ditlindja baby ty pa mu 
Dije se ende un ty shum te duu.
pse nuk jemi bashk dasht ne dy me festu 
pse ti nuk erdhe...nuk je me mu.....

----------


## miska

Ishte nje pjese e nje kenge pas e ndryshuar pak..

----------


## Tesë

interesantt

----------


## e panjohura

*----Urime ditelindja Zemer!----**(Urim nga varri)*

Urime ditelindja zemer
Nga varri te uroj
Kam shum dhe mbi vehte
S'mund te t'perqafoj!

Edhe po te kisha mundesi
Nuk do ta puthja ballin 
Buzet i kam te ngrira
S'do ta shuaja mallin!!

Edhe duart i kam te ngrira
Nuk mund te t'ledhatoj
Syt me jane shterr moti
S'mund as te lotoj!

Eh pra shpirti ime
Ky eshte urimi nga une
Nje mbaje ne mend
Se te dashta shum!

----------


## e panjohura

*---Edhe te gjallet me uruan----

Hmmm......
Me than: Urime urime
Me uruan jete te gjate
Eh,i thash vetes sime
Per kend te jetosh,moj e ngrat?

Ata qe i dashta shum
Iken dhe me lan ne vetmi
Kujtim te vetem me lan
Vetem ca fotografi!

Shpesh c'mallem me dheun
Qe moti i ka mbulua
Pergjigjeje nuk marr kurr
Athua me kan harrua?*

----------


## yllnesha

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo shum i mire bre qyky urim beso nshpirte um ka prek tpergezoj per kto vargje tbukura

----------


## almira23

na po dojm me ja uru ditlindjen e jo me merzit ok: :xx:

----------


## almira23

valla be katastrof jeni a sdini mas pari qa meshkru

----------


## almira23

o zot shum e merzitshme koka shum e mir a :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

> o zot shum e merzitshme koka shum e mir a


Hajt shkruaje qaty,se ndoshta i pelqen.......(shaka ok)...hahahahahahaa. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blinaa

Sot ditëlindjen me zemër ta uroj,
Fat dhe lumturi gjithnjë të dëshiroj,
Drita e Allah-ut rrugën ta ndriqoft,
Xheneti stacioni i fundit i jetës tënde qoft...................ky eshte urimi me i mire qe do i jepnit dikujt

----------


## Blinaa

Blinaa;3051674]Sot ditëlindjen me zemër ta uroj,
Fat dhe lumturi gjithnjë të dëshiroj,
Drita e Allah-ut rrugën ta ndriqoft,
Xheneti stacioni i fundit i jetës tënde qoft...................ky eshte urimi me i mire qe do i jepnit dikujt

----------


## Blinaa

sepse cdo dite dhe cdo vit qe kalon seshte asgje me shume pervec se nje hap me afer vdekjes

----------


## Femi

shum e mire qekjo Poezi Blinaa Allahu te shperbleft me Xhenetin Firdews

----------


## benseven11

> Dua te gjej vargje poezi per ditlindje per te uruar dike te dashur....
> qe eshte larg meje.....
> dicka si -Ditlindja yte pa  mu..
> ose te pakten vetem urime ditlindjen...


Ke ne dyqan karta urimi(greeting cards) hallmark per ditelindje me 
poezi shume te bukura,artistike te Walgreen dhe CVS.

----------


## bledar Topi

Kur Une Te Uroj
*"GËZUAR DITËLINDJEN"*
Anonim

Kur unë te uroj *"Urime Per Ditelindje"*
Ka shumë, shumë më tepër...
Edhe pse është e vështirë të thuhen fjalët,
Asgjë nuk do të më ndalë sot.

Kur unë te uroj *"Gëzuar ditëlindjen"*
Çfarë dua të them është "Te Dua Zemra Ime"
Ti je më shumë se e gjithe bota për mua,
Unë jam mirënjohëse për të gjithë cfare bën.

Kur unë te uroj "*Gëzuar ditëlindjen"*
Kjo është për shkak se ti bën të jem krenar,
Tani që kam shkruar këto fjalë,
Unë dua vetëm të bërtas atyre me zë të lartë.

----------

